# nicht nur auf dem Kopft gestellt, auch von hinten nach vorn



## felixgata

Hola a todos,
Estoy traduciendo un libro del inglés al español con una parte de la dedicatoria que no entiendo. He buscado en internet y he encontrado la traducción al alemán, pero tampoco la entiendo. Reza así:


_Dieses Buch ist dem Andenken an_
_Peter »Flobbadob« Hawkins gewidmet, der den_
_Hintergrundchor meiner Mädchenzeit bildete,_
_sowie Edward Ardizzone, der die Illustrationen_
_zeichnete, und Elizabeth Cotten, die die Musik lieferte –_
_*nicht nur auf den Kopf gestellt, sondern auch*_
_*von hinten nach vorn.*_

No entiendo la parte en negrita. Solo puedo deciros que Elizabeth Cotten fue una cantante que tocaba la guitarra del revés. No sé si os sirve de ayuda.

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Gata


----------



## Liana

Hola Gata,

_auf den Kopf stellen_ heißt: 
1. etwas durcheinander bringen / stark verändern / verdrehen / ins Gegenteil verkehren 
 2. etwas genau durchsuchen 
_
von hinten nach vorne_:
völlig, komplett, ganz, vollständig


_*nicht nur auf den Kopf gestellt, sondern auch*_
_*von hinten nach vorn.*_
 Supongo que quieran decir con esto que ella haya cambiado (las notas, el texto) de la música completamente o que haya examinado todo completamente.

Espero que te sirva hasta que vendrán las respuestas más detalladas.

Liana


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, Liana. Tus explicaciones me sirven de mucho.
Saludos,

Gata


----------



## Estopa

Leyendo la definición de Liana parece que quiere decir que les agradece a todos por igual su contribución independientemente del orden en que se lean los nombres. 

Saludos


----------



## felixgata

Vaya, Estopa, qué buena interpretación. No había caído y parece la más plausible. ¡Qué alivio encontrarle algún sentido!
Muchísimas gracias ,

Gata


----------



## Estopa

felixgata said:


> Vaya, Estopa, qué buena interpretación. No había caído y parece la más plausible. ¡Qué alivio encontrarle algún sentido!
> Muchísimas gracias ,
> 
> Gata



Me alegro si he podido ayudarte. Yo también le había estado dando muchísimas vueltas. No hay nada peor que tener un texto aparentemente "fácil" y no saber qué hacer con él.


----------

